#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  В Кыргызстане нашли уникальную статую Будды

## Алексей Шмыгля

Во время раскопок недалеко от Бишкека ученые нашли статую Будды 
13 июля 2011, 15:40 
CA-NEWS (KG) - Глиняную статую Будды размером почти в два человеческих роста нашли археологи на раскопках храма VIII-Х веков в Кыргызстане, сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на научного сотрудника отдела Востока Эрмитажа, руководящего раскопками с российской стороны Асана Торгоева. Совместная кыргызско-российская археологическая экспедиция работает на городище Красная речка, расположенном на востоке Чуйской долины в 30 километрах от Бишкека, с 2007 года. «В этом году, на одном из холмов, скрывающих остатки буддийского храма VIII-Х веков, стоящем в комплексе средневековых построек, была найдена удивительная находка - глиняная скульптура Будды размером в почти два человеческих роста, сидящего в позе лотоса. Она была раскрашена», - рассказал Торгоев. По его словам, фигура располагалась в алтарной нише святилища, в углах и по бокам от центральной ниши находились меньшие по размеру фигуры стоящих бодхисатв. Статуя Будды сохранилась до высоты одной трети торса, а фигуры бодхисатв - еще меньше. «Многочисленные фрагменты скульптуры и настенной полихромной росписи, украшавшей алтарную нишу, находятся в сильно фрагментированном виде, в завале перед центральной фигурой Будды», - отметил ученый. В настоящее время реставраторы приступили к кропотливому труду по расчистке статуи, а сотрудники экспедиции готовят раскопанный участок храма к консервации. Археологи извлекут остатки всей скульптурной композиции, соберут ее воедино и отреставрируют ее. «Это крайне скрупулезное дело, рассчитанное на длительный срок. Затем этот бесспорно выдающийся памятник древнего искусства станет достойным украшением музейного фонда Республики Кыргызстан», - заключил Торгоев.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (15.07.2011), Dorje Dugarov (13.10.2011), Faadi (13.10.2011), Lungrig (13.10.2011), Pedma Kalzang (13.10.2011), Алексей Т (13.10.2011), Винд (14.07.2011), Германн (18.09.2012), Джигме (14.07.2011), Оскольд (14.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2011)

----------


## Васса

Как приятны такие находки. Спасибо археологам за их труд.

----------

Алексей Т (13.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2011)

----------

